

Unitasking - whalesalad
http://trentwalton.com/2011/09/20/unitasking/

======
drKarl
I have a dual monitor setup, and usually work with maximized to full screen
windows. I can always ALT+Tab or Command+Tab (depending on the OS I'm working
on, I have a KVM to work with my dual monitors with a Windows 7 machine and a
Mac Mini) to another full screen application, but I like to focus on what I'm
working. It's nice to have the ability of having two views at the same time
with the dual monitors, though, specially for coding/hacking, when I can have
my code for debugging in a monitor and/or a console log, and/or a a web
browser for testing if it's a web/app or to read documentation. But I don't
like the clutter of multiple medium sized windows at once...

Interesting programs though.

